# Orangener Koi? Aber was für einer?



## Henkkaas (13. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann mir jemand sagen was dies hier für ein Koi ist? Also was für eine Varietät es ist. 

Ich plane jetzt für nächstes Jahr einen Koiteich und wie es so ist schaut man sich überall Fische an. Den hier kann ich von meiner Nachbarin haben. Aber die kennt sich auch nicht mit den Arten aus. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.... :beeten 

Da ich noch sehr viele Fragen habe werdet ihr mich hier auch noch oft finden...  

Lieben Gruß Marek


----------



## AMR (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Orangener Koi? Aber was für einer?*

hi

mit 850l und 70cm tiefe kommen koi für dich leider nicht in frage..
warte lieber bis dein koiteich fertig ist. überwintern können sie in deinem jetzigen teich nicht. 
-->sie würden sterben


----------



## Henkkaas (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Orangener Koi? Aber was für einer?*

ich will den auch nicht in das kleine Becken stecken  

sondern nur wissen was das für einer ist. 

  Das ist mir schon klar das das im jetzigen kleinen Teich nicht funktioniert....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Orangener Koi? Aber was für einer?*

Sieht aus wie eigene Nachzucht, also ich kann keine Varietät erkennen  
Aber hübsch ist er trotzdem


----------



## Henkkaas (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Orangener Koi? Aber was für einer?*

  ...so ein mist... ich dachte ich könnte ein wertvolles Exemplar ergattern .... :smoki 

Na Spass beiseite. Ja hübsch finde ich ihn auch. Die Nachbarin versorgt ihn auch für mich bis ich die passende Teichgröße habe 

Hoffentlich bald. 

Sofern jemand mein Motorrad kauft...:beeten 

@Utzoff

dein Teich ist echt klasse...  

Werde dich sicher noch einige Male mit fragen belästigen wenn ich beginne...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Orangener Koi? Aber was für einer?*



			
				Henkkaas schrieb:
			
		

> Werde dich sicher noch einige Male mit fragen belästigen wenn ich beginne...



Kein Problem, können gerne auch mal telefonieren


----------



## andreas w. (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Orangener Koi? Aber was für einer?*

hallo marek, nur mal so eine frage am rande, bist du sicher, dass das ein koi ist?

ein hübscher fisch, mir jedenfalls gefällt er, aber sieht für mich eher wie eine goldfischart aus.

ist auf den bildern nicht ganz so gut erkennbar, daher bitte um entschuldigung, wenn ich wiedermal daneben liege.

grüss die nachbarin, sie soll schön auf das tier aufpassen.


----------



## Dodi (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Orangener Koi? Aber was für einer?*

Hallo Andreas!

Das ist mit Sicherheit ein Koi!
Achte bitte mal auf die Barteln, die auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen sind. Die wirst Du bei Goldfischen nicht finden.


----------



## andreas w. (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Orangener Koi? Aber was für einer?*

uups, hab ich übersehen. tschuldige. hab nur auf das farbmuster und die schuppen geschaut, da hatte der fisch was, von einem __ goldfisch - mein ich.


----------

